# zafa testonon WOW!!!!!!!



## ddeal1 (Sep 29, 2010)

I took my first injection of steroids last night ever, it was zafa testonon 250. didnt even feel the injection, i thought everything was ok until about 3 hours later i began violently vomiting, had bad chills, and the worst headache ever. the headache didnt stop until this morning. is this normal.


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Sep 29, 2010)

test flu? Sometimes you'll feel a bit under the weather but....I have never experienced it that bad, nor have my comrades.


----------



## martialartsman (Sep 29, 2010)

Never in all my 20 odd years have i had anything like that mate.


----------



## Del1964 (Sep 29, 2010)

Bizzarre reaction for sure.  Wonder if you got in a vein?


----------



## ddeal1 (Sep 29, 2010)

*zafa*

no didnt hit a vein, i barely bled after the shot...... i just know i fely like total ass 3 hours after the shot and that lasted for about 12 hours


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 29, 2010)

Post some pics of gear!


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 29, 2010)

Don't forget guys, it was his first injection EVER. He might have had a bad reaction to the BA.

Sorry to hear that you had a bad first experience.


----------



## ddeal1 (Sep 29, 2010)

*zafa*

well its cool i feel like a champ 2 day but man i felt like death last night


----------



## Mudge (Sep 29, 2010)

Thats pretty quick for gear flu to set in.


----------



## ddeal1 (Sep 29, 2010)

*zafa*

i honestly dont know what was up with it, im thinking that maybe the problem was that i think i already had very low T before the injection and i think that when the prop released my body was in no way prepared for it and just went all to hell


----------



## aja44 (Sep 29, 2010)

So when is your 2nd shot???  You'll know more after that one for sure....


----------



## ddeal1 (Sep 29, 2010)

*zafa*

next shot is 2 morrow...... and what do u mean ill know after that 1 for sure


----------



## Grozny (Sep 30, 2010)

its 100% fake version of sus, usually excipients like benzyl alcohol (BA) are typically added in amount of 9 mg/ml of formulation, this level is considered to be optimal for the local anesthesia. Fakers some times use BA as a solubility enhancer in order to have better solubility of low-quality API.    

The concentration of BA could reach 5% in such formulations. In such dozes BA acts as a (*) cytotoxic agent which is induces local necrosis in the injection site. This is not very dangerous but extremely unpleasant. Being injected not deep (for example 10-15 mm in depth) such formulation causes necrosis between muscle and skin, this can cause serious discomfort and could be dangerous because injection site is continue bleeding thus could be infected. What else? I think that fake formulations do never content anti-oxidation agents. Factory made formulations could contain antioxidant or argon (noble gas) above the liquid. Usually, fakers unable to fill vials with argon during corking.


(*) cytotoxic agent 

Light-headedness, dizziness, nausea, _headache_, skin and mucous membrane reactions. usually _headache_, and fever are the main presenting symptoms of high level of cytotoxic agent like a BA.


----------



## martialartsman (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice post Grozny, ive never heard of a reaction like that before and its nice to see someone who may have the answer.


----------



## Grozny (Sep 30, 2010)

martialartsman said:


> Nice post Grozny, ive never heard of a reaction like that before and its nice to see someone who may have the answer.



thanks bro, we are here to help each other.


----------



## dave 236 (Sep 30, 2010)

Grozny said:


> its 100% fake version of sus, usually excipients like benzyl alcohol (BA) are typically added in amount of 9 mg/ml of formulation, this level is considered to be optimal for the local anesthesia. Fakers some times use BA as a solubility enhancer in order to have better solubility of low-quality API.
> 
> The concentration of BA could reach 5% in such formulations. In such dozes BA acts as a (*) cytotoxic agent which is induces local necrosis in the injection site. This is not very dangerous but extremely unpleasant. Being injected not deep (for example 10-15 mm in depth) such formulation causes necrosis between muscle and skin, this can cause serious discomfort and could be dangerous because injection site is continue bleeding thus could be infected. What else? I think that fake formulations do never content anti-oxidation agents. Factory made formulations could contain antioxidant or argon (noble gas) above the liquid. Usually, fakers unable to fill vials with argon during corking.
> 
> ...


This is fact, Iv'e seen it in certain vaccines as well.


----------



## aja44 (Sep 30, 2010)

ddeal1 said:


> next shot is 2 morrow...... and what do u mean ill know after that 1 for sure



You stated earlier that you had a low T count and that your body was not prepared for it.  If that were the case, your 2nd shot would not give you the same reaction.  But if it was bad gear or an allergic reaction you would again get sick.

Sounds more like bad/fake gear like Grozny said.  Did you buy it from a board sponsor or your own connection?


----------



## Del1964 (Sep 30, 2010)

I wonder if an insulin needle was used since he said it was his first time?   Too short...which would coincide with the comment about "between muscle and skin" _Being injected not deep (for example 10-15 mm in depth) such formulation causes necrosis between muscle and skin_
What length needle did you use?


----------



## ddeal1 (Sep 30, 2010)

*zafa*

i used a 22 gauge 1 1/2 inch. i seriously do not feel it is fake..... if it is a whole bunch of work went into making it fake. and also take into effect that i first noticed the issues about the time that the test prop would have started releasing(3 hours after injection) and as far as the BA content i was under the impression that if the BA content was high it woulda burned my ass like crazy during injection. i never even felt the injection and we used a fairly large needle. IMO i simply had a very harsh reaction to the test prop. i take my next injection today so ill keep you guys informed


----------



## ddeal1 (Sep 30, 2010)

*zafa*

i also meant to add..... another possible reason for the bad feeling was directly after i took the injection i drank 2 quarts of whey protein with peanut butter and the nasty part i shouldnt have put in there, 1 can of tuna. i drank it in under 30 minutes.


----------



## Grozny (Sep 30, 2010)

*the pain in the injection site, moisture detection and sediments detection*

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]  imo only valid reason of all these bad effects are directly related to the overdosing of BA into solution. normally, excipients such as benzyl alcohol are reducing the pain in site of injection, but this is not in the case of fake gear,the pain in the injection site, nausea,  moisture detection, sediments detection etc are linked to the poor quality of gear.
  [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## JW_HRT (Sep 30, 2010)

ddeal1 said:


> i also meant to add..... another possible reason for the bad feeling was directly after i took the injection i drank 2 quarts of whey protein with peanut butter and the nasty part i shouldnt have put in there, 1 can of tuna. i drank it in under 30 minutes.




tuna in your shake?


----------



## ddeal1 (Sep 30, 2010)

*zafa*

yea but there are is no pain in the injection site, except for the usual mild soreness the next day, and the bad feeling only lasted about 12 hours.... afterwards i feel pretty darn good


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 30, 2010)

Dear Grozny, you are all 100% right!

Great to have here somebody who know something about UGL and fake steroids,etc

best-regards

wp


----------



## ddeal1 (Sep 30, 2010)

*zafa*

lemme guess he is 100% right cause world pharma doesnt sale zafa testonon. i just took my second injection like 1 hour ago..... i should know very shortly whats up. oh and btw i searched across the net and 2 side effects from testosterone injections is headaches and vomiting. im very sure the stuff is legit. my appetite is through the roof, its only my second injection so my labido isnt up yet or strength but my appetite is insane. and also for everyone to know the injection absolutely does not hurt. its sore the next day but no more than usual after an injection


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## ddeal1 (Sep 30, 2010)

*zafa*

Well sports fans i am 6 hours in and no sickness, the injection went perfect. no sickness at all. got awesome pumps at the gym. i feel like a million bucks. im guessing my issue on the first shot was just initial side effects. btw im keeping a weekly picture log of my transformation i will begin uploading it in about 3 weeks


----------



## ddeal1 (Oct 1, 2010)

*zafa*

man this stuff has my appetite on a different planet, i usually eat like 1 meal a day and about 2 snacks, now im eating like 4 meals a day and 4 or 5 snacks. im eating like every 2 hours. ive already gained 4 pounds since tuesday. i weighed 184.6 on sunday night, last night i weighed 188.


----------



## dubol (Oct 2, 2010)

Grozny said:


> its 100% fake version of sus, usually excipients like benzyl alcohol (BA) are typically added in amount of 9 mg/ml of formulation, this level is considered to be optimal for the local anesthesia. Fakers some times use BA as a solubility enhancer in order to have better solubility of low-quality API.
> 
> The concentration of BA could reach 5% in such formulations. In such dozes BA acts as a (*) cytotoxic agent which is induces local necrosis in the injection site. This is not very dangerous but extremely unpleasant. Being injected not deep (for example 10-15 mm in depth) such formulation causes necrosis between muscle and skin, this can cause serious discomfort and could be dangerous because injection site is continue bleeding thus could be infected. What else? I think that fake formulations do never content anti-oxidation agents. Factory made formulations could contain antioxidant or argon (noble gas) above the liquid. Usually, fakers unable to fill vials with argon during corking.


 
very useful info, thanks


----------



## ddeal1 (Oct 3, 2010)

*zafa*

i can tell u that guy is completely wrong with his assumption of what caused it. im on my 3rd injection of my frontload. no sickness, appetite is up gettin great pumps.


----------



## Grozny (Oct 4, 2010)

quite bizarre that all these _symptoms suddenly stopped i_n one day; egyptian gear like zafa,testenon, sus nile etc are most risky deal on the actual market. otherwise hidden agenda is always behind all these stories.


----------



## aja44 (Oct 4, 2010)

ddeal1 said:


> i can tell u that guy is completely wrong with his assumption of what caused it. im on my 3rd injection of my frontload. no sickness, appetite is up gettin great pumps.



He was not completely wrong with his assumptions.  You failed to note that you took in a protein shake w/ tuna around the same time.  There is a chance that the tuna was bad.  There is also the chance that you were nervous being your first shot and your stomach was a bit un-easy.  

So instead of saying guys are wrong, say "THANK YOU" for providing you with legit info and advice and SORRY for forgetting some facts!!!!


----------



## ddeal1 (Oct 4, 2010)

*zafa*

you are right.... grozny i apologize, i ask for advice and you gave yours. i was way out of line. i appreciate any info you can offer in the future


----------



## Drew1975 (Sep 25, 2013)

martialartsman said:


> Never in all my 20 odd years have i had anything like that mate.




ill second that ^^^ ....


tranny i say


----------



## jason_mazzy (Sep 25, 2013)

sounds like food poisoning.


----------

